# help my dog ate some styrofoam!



## JoleneB

I woke up this morning to Toto chewing Styrofoam he got into the trash somehow and dug out a Styrofoam tray that had meat on it last night! Will he pass it through? Should i give him anything to help it?


----------



## mom2bijou

I have no idea if Toto will pass the styrofoam on his own, but If it was me....I would call my vet asap. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## njdrake

Call your vet right away and see what you need to do. 
I wouldn't want to wait, its better to be safe.


----------



## Ladysmom

We had another member's dog eat styrofoam recently and it turned out it was the biodegradable kind that is harmless. Do you have any of it left? Can you put it in water and see what happen?

If it's real styrofoam you need to call your vet. It was not digest and can block the intestines.


----------



## JoleneB

yes i still have some left what should it do when put in water?


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE (JoleneB @ Jan 15 2009, 07:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706521


> yes i still have some left what should it do when put in water?[/B]


If it's water soluble it will basically "melt" in the water and disappear. I think you said it was a styrofoam tray from meat...I don't think that will dissolve in water; You need to take him to the vet ASAP and also figure out how much he ate.


----------



## momtoboo

I would call the vet. If it was a styrofoam meat tray from the grocery, there's a good chance it's not the biogradable type.Hope Toto will be ok.


----------



## JoleneB

thank you! he just pooped and there are little pieces of Styrofoam in it. ill update everyone.


----------



## Krystal

I would still call the vet... Just because some of it came out doesn't mean it all will... Do u know how much he ate? Its always better to be safe than sorry...I hope your little one will be ok....


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jan 15 2009, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706543


> I would call the vet. If it was a styrofoam meat tray from the grocery, there's a good chance it's not the biogradable type.Hope Toto will be ok.[/B]


Oh, dear. I didn't pick up on the fact it was a meat tray. No, they aren't biodegradable.

Call your vet and see what he recommends.


----------



## JoleneB

I dont have a vet yet i just got him 2 weeks ago! Can i call any vet?


----------



## bentleyboy

QUOTE (JoleneB @ Jan 15 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706595


> I dont have a vet yet i just got him 2 weeks ago! Can i call any vet?[/B]


Sure call your nearest vet. Just to be safe.


----------



## cuevasfam

You can definately call any vet just to get this situated. Then you probably want to find yourself a good one (in the event you don't like the one you called). I'm not sure how old he is, but you definately want to start a communication process with a vet. Shots and check ups will be in order soon if he is young.

I'm not sure where your from but if you let everyone know, someone is sure to be able get you suggestions on a good vet.

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## cuevasfam

QUOTE (JoleneB @ Jan 15 2009, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706595


> I dont have a vet yet i just got him 2 weeks ago! Can i call any vet?[/B]


Sorry just saw you wrote Cali - where in calif? I'm in Costa Mesa, Ca.


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (JoleneB @ Jan 15 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706595


> I dont have a vet yet i just got him 2 weeks ago! Can i call any vet?[/B]


Oh gosh... 

How old is he and how much does he weigh? This may be a good wake-up call to go ahead and get a vet and bring him in for an initial check up.

I sure hope he'll be OK.


----------



## JoleneB

I live in Hemet. Hes 11 months old and I'm not sure how much he weighs. Hes had his 3 shots for his first year already.


----------



## cuevasfam

Perhaps go online and do a search for vetinary hospitals in Hemet. A few should come up. Perhaps call a few and see who can get you in the quickest. Go see them. While there ask lots of questions and see how you feel about them. If you like them, stay with them.

Please keep us up to date with your sweet little furbutt.


----------



## 08chrissy08

Uh oh! I hope you've already found a vet to call! It's so scary when these guys get into things. Jazz likes to eat everything too. He ate styrofoam not too long ago. He had managed to munch a hole in a bean bag chair and was happily munching away when I caught him. It was full of all those little round balls of it. I called the vet right away, and he told me to watch for signs of a blockage as well as to watch for it to come out. He said if there was any vomiting, he quit going poo, or he showed signs of discomfort, to bring him in right away. Thank God it passed through and he's not had any trouble. Hopefully yours will do the same!


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (JoleneB @ Jan 15 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706605


> I live in Hemet. Hes 11 months old and I'm not sure how much he weighs. Hes had his 3 shots for his first year already.[/B]



I know this isn't the time for this sort of thing, but I would really urge ANYONE who gets a new Malt, to get him/her into the vet for their first checkup even if the seller/previous owner says it is not needed.

I hope everything turns out ok. Please let us know that you have arranged to see a vet ASAP.


----------



## JoleneB

Toto is fine i talked to the vet yesturday he said just let it pass if he starts to get sick or looks uncomfortable to bring him in. I gave him some apple juice in his water to help it pass (vet said so)Thanks for all the help.


----------

